# How to tell what year a kayak was made?



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking to buy a kayak for my son. There is a Jackson Hero for sale here. It's a good deal, but from reviews it appears that there was a redesign in 2008 that improved the boat. Is there an easy way to tell?

Inflatables have a serial number, the last two digits designate the year. Are kayaks similar?

Thanks in advance for helping me get another youngster into the sport.
Dan


----------



## yeahphil (Jun 10, 2009)

That redesign changed the hull pretty dramatically so it's easy to see if you know what both versions looked like.

Just look up some pictures, or take it down to Alder Creek and ask them.


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Just go to alder creek and see a new model. Its very easy to tell. Older ones are pointy and new ones are more rounded at the bow and stern. Don't get an old one!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, the last two digits of serial# is the year made.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

try cutting it in half and counting the rings. I keep threatening to expose my wife's true age that way


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

kikii875 said:


> try cutting it in half and counting the rings. I keep threatening to expose my wife's true age that way


My wife didn't have any rings at all. weird.. So, how do I get her make together?


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

not to get off topic but .....KIKII 875 you one good looking guy


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

mrkyak said:


> not to get off topic but .....KIKII 875 you one good looking guy


 *My doppelgänger!!*


----------

